
Lobste.rs – About - tambourine_man
https://lobste.rs/about
======
forgueam
I love the idea of the invitation tree. It would be interesting if the person
who invited you was also able to uninvite you in the event that you begin to
reflect poorly on them. This would provide a level of self-policing.

Also, I would very much appreciate an invite if anyone is a current member

Here is my email address: [http://scr.im/32ux](http://scr.im/32ux)

